# List of everything you need to get started?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I knew my personal list would come in handy some day 

First of all, you want secure, well-maintained paddocks to keep him in. Make sure the fencing is suitable, do any repairs needed and all that before you get the horse home.

You also want a nice pool of cash for any emergencies and anything else that will come up. I recommend at least $1000.

Do some research and find a reliable farrier and vet in your area. You don't have to necessarily use them, but you need to know someone in case something comes up straight away (the horse throws a shoe, becomes ill etc).

Now for the fun stuff 
Obviously you'll need a halter, lead, bridle, saddle, saddle pad, grooming kit... It can be useful to have a spare halter and rope in case one of them breaks (unless you have a really handy father like mine that can do on the spot repairs). Lunge ropes are always useful.

Then there's the optional things, that depend on exactly what you want to do with your horse - exercise boots, lunge whip, paddock rugs, riding crop.

Also, make sure you have a first aid kit (for you and your horse) that will be close at hand at all times. It can be as simple as some bandages and antiseptic. I recommend keeping a jar of petroleum jelly in it - useful on surface wounds to stop bleeding.

The you've got food and such... What I did when preparing was find an online tack store and scroll through it all to find everything I would buy and write it down along with the price. Once you've done that, find approximate prices for vet visits, farrier, worming, feed for 6 months. Allow for one vet visit every 6 months and a farrier approx. every 6 weeks, and of course your emergency fund. You'll be surprised at how having it all written down helps you see equipment and expenses you've missed.


----------



## ThePigeongKid (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

An open mind, a good attitude, and an unyielding desire to learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hay for the winter 
a stable or shelter


----------



## justhorsinaround1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh it's impossible to list it all.

I do have a list of my yearly expenses and uses though
-vet: shots $120, coggins $30 per horse once a year
($150 yearly per horse)
-farrier: BAREFOOT trim $35 per horse every 6-8 weeks 
($315 yearly per horse)
-wormer:different wormers can range anywhere from $3-$18 per horse every other month
(lets say average $50-70 yearly per horse) 
-dentist: regular floating $125 per horse on average once a year
($125 yearly for AVERAGE float and horse)
-hay: my bales at this time cost $15.00, I go through 3 bales a week with a horse and a pony(I have no grass). That is $45.00 a week. $180 a month. 2,160 yearly for two horses. 
(anywhere from $800-$1,000 per year per horse)
-Feed: pony's feed cost $13.75, horse's feed cost $19.10, I go through 1 bag every month and a half with pony. Every 2-3 weeks for my big horse. So that is about a $100 for pony feed and $460 for my big horse yearly.
(really depends on feed and horse anywhere from $100-$700)
-Emergencies: They dont always happen, but when they do.. it usually costs you an arm and a leg. ALWAYS keep at least $1000 saved for emergencies and accidents.
-Supplements:
I give both my horses flax seed and grass minerals
flax: $6.50 for 5 pound bag, go through every 2 weeks ($170 yearly for 2 horses)
minerals: $19.00 for 25lb bag go through once a month ($228 yearly for 2 horses)
emergency supplies:
vet wrap (per roll): $2.23
epsom poultice (for absesses/bruises): $10.56
product for thrush(i use thrush buster): $12.32
gauge pad: $12.21
something for cuts (I use furazone): $10.11
extras:
always have a small savings for supplements/products that you don't normally need or you think you wouldn't need but end up needing to use.
anywhere from $0-500.

my total costs for nessary items yearly for two horses kept at my house is ^^^
= $4,418 (this does not include emergencies,emergency items,extras, or fun stuff costs)
fun stuff:
saddles
saddle pads
grooming supplies
shampoo/conditioner
boots
whips
crops
blankets (needed if it gets cold by you)
and much much more

also count for boarding fees if you are going to board your horse/horses

around here pasture board: $75 - $120 depending on how nice pasture is
partial board (pasture and stall) - $120-$200
full board (full feed/hay and feeding care) - $450-$2,000


----------

